# Home based grooming



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking into starting a home based grooming shop (I am certified and am a member of the Canadian Professional Pet Stylists). I just need to make a list of some of the things that I will need. I have a hydraulic table, scissors and all of the other tools of the trade, I also have a company name seeing as I am a contractor I had to get one (I named it RayShay Grooming Ray, short for Sarayu my Golden and Shay is my lab mix) I figured that it was a name that would not be taken. I have started a list but need some more input.

1)	A tub
2)	A new blaster -I do have a blaster already but it took me nearly 3 hours to dry my golden retriever with it so I think that I need a second, more powerful one.
3)	A fluff dryer
4)	Kennels
5)	Shampoo

This may be at least two years down the road (I just started grooming last March) but I would like to compile this list and start to get some of the items soon.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

6) Business classes.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If you are on facebook, there are many grooming groups, with lots of home based groomers as well as mobiles, salons, etc. You can get a ton of free advice there.  If you need help finding them, let me know.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

RonE said:


> 6) Business classes.


This. I don't know any thing regarding Canada, but in Michigan you have to have at least a business license to operate in your home, and whatever zoning applies. Insurance I would look into as well.


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

You will need ear cleaner! That is one thing I notice... A lot of my clients do not know anything about ear health! Also I have Mushers Wax that I apply for the winter time. I have bows and bandanas as well, but that is optional. Good luck!


----------



## ramirezdianne513 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wonderful advices Graco22! I am sure your idea are working best for me and to the others as well.


----------



## nemefeme (Jan 10, 2013)

Make sure you have whatever formula you use to remove tear stains. But definitely look into business classes. They'll enable you to know how to properly market and protect yourself.


----------



## vanchica (Feb 3, 2012)

My groomer supplies a line of scent, shampoos and conditioners 
Mushers Wax perhaps?

I'd be interested in knowing about teh Facebook groups if someone is willing to share- this is my retirement plan (In Vancouver)


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Bows and bandanas. Ear cleaners. Hypoallergenic shampoos, whitening shampoos, anti itch shampoos.

You don't have to, but you might want to connect with local people to supply homemade treats, clothing and toys. I love to pick up a toy and some treats as a reward for tormenting Kabota, and I like that I'm supporting locals. My groomer does it on consignment, i.e., she doesn't pay for anything. They come in and stock their items, she just collects a percentage when it sells and gives them their share monthly.

Thirding the business classes. I work in business law. I see so many great businesses fail not because they didn't have a market or talent, but because they didn't know how to run a business and made stupid mistakes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> This. I don't know any thing regarding Canada, but in Michigan you have to have at least a business license to operate in your home, and whatever zoning applies. Insurance I would look into as well.


Business licences are required in Edmonton even for home-run businesses (not sure if the law is different for Strathcona County?). I don't think you need business classes to get one (but they're definitely not a bad idea). The University of Lethbridge Edmonton campus, Grant Mac, and Norquest College all offer part-time and night-school business/management classes.


----------

